# fattening foods for mice



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a older buck and a nursing doe so i need some fattening foods besides sunflower seeds

Current weights:

Sky:29 grams doe nursing
Speedy:21 grams buck 1 1/2
Scarlet:23 grams doe nanny 3 months
One baby was 5.5 grams and 12 days

What are some fattening foods
Is the baby at a good weight there are 6 pinkies


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I forget where I read it, maybe on this forum?, but someone said to give them regular flavor puppy milkbone biscuits, one per day, per pregnant/lactating mommy. I'm not sure if that's okay for them, so someone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... but I have done that for my pregnant and lactating does with no ill effects.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

With the milbone thing I have gotten chubbier, healthier looking babies than my first litter. I suggest the milkbones


----------

